# eBay tranlie album



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2014)

Did anyone here see or pick up the tranlieanum album that Asendorf had on eBay USA earlier this week?


----------



## fibre (Nov 21, 2014)

?? Asendorf sells to USA ?? with CITES ??


----------



## naoki (Nov 21, 2014)

fibre said:


> ?? Asendorf sells to USA ?? with CITES ??



They come to Redland Fest.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 21, 2014)

I have half a tray (approx 20) full of themoke:




:evil:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 21, 2014)

Bjorn- Hoarder!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice. I have a teenie-tiny one, but you can never have too many.


----------



## fibre (Nov 21, 2014)

I have one in bud


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2014)

Can you send it to me so i can check how you cultured it?! :evil:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 21, 2014)

> Can you send it to me so i can check how you cultured it?!



and so I can get the pod from the flower??oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 25, 2014)

Bjorn=Asendorf?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Bjorn (Nov 26, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Bjorn=Asendorf?



:rollhappy:
Good suggestion Rick, but I am Bjorn (Bjørn is my given name) and not Hilmar (and I live in Norway). 
On the other hand, yes, those plants are from Hilmar (Asendorf), and I do have regular contact with him. Spent quite a bit of money a couple of times in his greenhouse in Asendorf. The name is a bit misleading by the way, sounds as if it's in a village or small town, but he is located in the middle of some corn-fields. A bit hidden away and the navigators notoriosly lead you on the wrong track, "there was a road there 30 years ago" he explained me. If you go to see Hilmar (only by appointment) check with a map (or even better Google Earth). Asendorf is recommended, although the plants often are on the small side, they establish and grow fast.


----------



## Alex (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree - I think about half of my collection is from there. Would love to visit one day.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2014)

I would like to have a good list for next time Asendorf comes to Redlands!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 28, 2014)

I would love some tranlie album! Trade!? :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2014)

He's skeered of the border guards! oke:


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 29, 2014)

Asendorf comes to Redlands and will bring anything you agree upon. Just contact him. They are darn expensive though.:ninja:
And, pls remeber, this is an open forum and not a suitable arena for this kind of conspirations:arrr:


----------

